# Generosity



## Graybeard (Jan 5, 2019)

The president of our turning club is a very giving guy. Not only does he work his butt off getting things ready for demos by prepping wood and hauling equipment he made this after I told him I didn't think I could last a whole day turning due to my knees.



 

Made a big difference. I made it to 2:30 til my shoulder gave out. Not sure there's much he could do about that but if he could he'd try. When he asks the club for a piece of equipment or something anyone that says no catches hell from this old boy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 3


----------



## jasonb (Jan 5, 2019)

Neat design, would have never figured angling it like that.


----------



## David Hill (Jan 5, 2019)

Wow!
That’s a really nice idea.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 6, 2019)

Clubs and the Woodworking community in general are very generous and caring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 6, 2019)

Woodworkers are special people. I have never asked one for help that I didn't get it or information on where I could find it.


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 6, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> The president of our turning club is a very giving guy. Not only does he work his butt off getting things ready for demos by prepping wood and hauling equipment he made this after I told him I didn't think I could last a whole day turning due to my knees.
> 
> View attachment 158274
> 
> Made a big difference. I made it to 2:30 til my shoulder gave out. Not sure there's much he could do about that but if he could he'd try. When he asks the club for a piece of equipment or something anyone that says no catches hell from this old boy.



Hello Dave,

That is just cool, me being a newbie I am not sure I could sit and turn anything. Once I get more comfortable working at my lathe I might find that I could sit down, it sure would help my back.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Great deal on a great Shop Stool... if you want to be prepared for the day. 

I find sitting limits me too much when turning many things; smaller less detail oriented goodies like turning pens is not so bad. And, working smaller bowls I find it's easier on the back to work the inside sitting, to avoid having to bend so far to see what you're doing inside. It does take some getting used to! However... it is nice for sanding and finishing pens, calls, etc. Adjustable seat on the stool to make life a little simpler and get you closer to the right height. For that price, you will not beat it!!


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 6, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Great deal on a great Shop Stool... if you want to be prepared for the day.



They are back ordered...still waiting on mine that my daughter bought me for Christmas.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2019)

One would think they'd maybe take them off sale then. They're still marked down to $35.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 7, 2019)

There is no simple solution to one's body breaking down that's for sure. While the sitting position helped my legs my shoulder took a beating. I have an adjustable stool I use at my mini lathe and one at my 16 inch lathe but I typically only use them like Rocky said,sanding staining, finishing etc. It makes for a nice break in the turning day to be able to work on bowls, pepper mills etc. at the 16 inch lathe, then over to the mini to make some seam rippers, pens, ice cream scoops etc. Robust makes an adjustable stand for most lathes for seated turning. 



 I'm afraid as we all grow older there'll be a bigger demand. I couldn't imagine a day without being able to go in the shop or outside to play with wood. I suspect many of you are like that too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

